# On a budget, just a thought ....



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

John Lewis is currently selling

duo temp pro for £210

bambinio £230

total for 2 machines £440 would be a great alternative to a dual boiler, as you could run both machines alongside each other with the duo temp pro for espresso and the bambino for automatic milk frothing at the same time, both machines are small footprint wont take up a lot of space, plus you will always have backup machine.


----------

